# Bull system 101?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Can anyone help provide more information regarding the "bull system" I hear many people use?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> Can anyone help provide more information regarding the "bull system" I hear many people use?


'Many' people do not use this system. Poly breeding is an art. According to the late Brad LaVerne no one is better than Chic Brooks on the subject; who is a great pigeon flier in his own right without taking his breeding into account. What a great man to just be around, much less talk and learn from him which I have had more than my fair share of time to talk to him. Read this (it's worth reading twice) http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/news/poly_breeding.html and when you are done with that Read this article about a brit that does it a different way http://www.geocities.com/bhongr25/dreamteam_articles_BullSystem.htm 

Good luck. If you can get this to work; it'll be much easier to buy a very expensive cock bird. You won't have to worry about not getting enough young out of him.


On another note: You may want to also get into pumpers/feeders/chuckers. They are called by many names but if you ever have a great hen this is how you should get more young out of her. If you want to do only one breeding cock and 5 or 6 breeding hens and use pumpers then you can have an entire young bird team that are all at least half siblings of the others and i know of a few great fliers that have done that. Like everything else in pigeon racing one saying applies: There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## DrElectron (Sep 19, 2008)

*Good Info...*

Matt D.

Thanks for the links !!! They will bear re-reading a few times... Having been out of Pigeons for almost 50 years, things have certainly changed !!! So much to learn, what fun !!! 

Keep-em-Flying...

Dr.E...


----------

